# Hi all what's the maximum temperature for a rankins dragons at night



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

Well my friend has brought a rankins dragon and does not know what is the maximum temperature for day and night thank you I told him that they like bearded dragons for temps am I wrong


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

Basking area should be about 100 degrees Fahrenheit with an ambient temperature of 75F and then dropping to about
65F at nighttime. Rankins Dragons need to have UV running along the top of the tank.(this is from the first site listed below 
hope it helps 

Home - hollands pets

Rankins Dragon .co.uk

ReptileBreeder.co.uk


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hi*

Is 65 the lowest temperature it can drop at night


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

on the second site "rankins dragons" it is quoted 
"
At night time you will need to drop the temperature slightly by turning down the thermostat by 5-10F. This should give you a target night time temperature of 85F at the hottest end and 70F at the cool end. Always remember to keep the vivarium temperature above 65F even at night time.
"


thats two of the sites saying minimum of 65f at night 

i myself dont keep rankins so can only go by what these sites say


----------

